# Nikon D7000 or Canon EOS 7D for amateur



## suzette (Sep 29, 2010)

I *mainly take wildlife action shots*, some stills, plus horse shows and soccer.   I have been using Nikon D40 with telephoto nikon Lens.  

I am debating between waiting on the Nikon D7000 or purchase a Canon EOS 7D.  My only problem with the Cannon is that I have 3 nice Nikon  Lens and have read they won't fit on the Cannon.

Please any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Idahophoto (Sep 29, 2010)

I would say 7D but its a unfair comparison. 7D vs D300 would be more in line, and yeah I agree with Neil you are opening up a real bad bag of worms if you start asking whats better Canon or Nikon. There both great systems and you can't go wrong with any of them. Might be better to just check reviews if you deciding between brands Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ is the best of the bunch in my opinion ( and many others ) there awesome!

 Keep in mind though on your OP the D7000 is just coming out where the 7D has been out for awhile and will probably be getting replaced in the not so distant future. 

Good luck


----------



## suzette (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Sorry....i am new to the site and did not know I was opening a can of worms.  
I kinda wanted to go with the Canon, but have not read where anyone successfully used the Nikon lens with the Canon.
Also, the clerk at the store said the Canon might be a little difficult for me to use.


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 29, 2010)

suzette said:


> Thanks guys. Sorry....i am new to the site and did not know I was opening a can of worms.
> I kinda wanted to go with the Canon, but have not read where anyone successfully used the Nikon lens with the Canon.
> Also, the clerk at the store said the Canon might be a little difficult for me to use.


 
There are just some pretty strong opinions about the two brands, in the photo community.

I agree with Idaho, and they both make great cameras.

What I would suggest is that you do lots of research. Read reviews, and look at the info on the official websites.

Shopping for a new camera is always fun!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 29, 2010)

Your Nikon lenses are not compatible with a Canon camera.  Well, technically, you could use them with an adapter, but they wouldn't auto focus or auto anything...so just avoid that situation.  

So unless you want to buy all new lenses, I'd suggest sticking with Nikon.  

I'm out of touch with the newer Nikon cameras, but the Canon 7D is the best APS-C (crop sensor) camera.  As mentioned, is compares more with the Nikon D300...so it's probably the 'better' camera...just not the best option for _*you*_.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 29, 2010)

> There are just some pretty strong opinions about the two brands, in the photo community.


If you hadn't brought it up, it wouldn't be an issue in this thread...it's not anyway...but there is no reason for your first post.


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 29, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> If you hadn't brought it up, it wouldn't be an issue in this thread...it's not anyway...but there is no reason for your first post.


 
Ya I guess you are right, looking back.

I deleted it.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 29, 2010)

When you decide Canon or Nikon, you should be thinking long term and buying into a brand.  While some switch, its not something feasible for the majority of us.

While for one year, one manufacturer will seem better, give the competitor some time and they will bounce back.  

So if you went with Nikon, and you have good Nikon lenses, then I'd stick with Nikon.  If you switched to Canon because of a camera body you like, in a few months, you might regret it as Nikon might come out with something newer.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 29, 2010)

Just buy another Nikon. Dilemma resolved.


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 29, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Just buy another Nikon. Dilemma resolved.


 
lol

I saw this coming a mile away! 

Actually you are probably right though, seems silly to switch if you are invested in Nikon glass.

The D7000 sure is sexy too, as I have already said many times here.


----------



## cfusionpm (Sep 29, 2010)

The 7D is definately better, but if you already have Nikon lenses and are familiar with their layouts and handling, there's really no reason to switch.  Get the D7000 and enjoy it for the very nice camera that it is.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 29, 2010)

Do we know what Nikon lenses are had?  A co-worker told me she had an amazing telephoto lens for Canon that was so uberly awesome.  Its a 55-250.  Don't get me wrong, its a good start lens, but its not a lens that is considered amazing.

So what one says is one's perception, which is totally fine.

If the OP has kit Nikon stuff, and they are prepared to invest in buying new lenses along with a new body (which they will at some point to replace their kit stuff), then a Canon 7D can be in the cards, can it not?

Lets say - Nikon D40, 18-55, 70-300, 50 1.8
Without consideration of budget, cCould be replaced by a 7D and 70-200 2.8L or the new 70-300 L


----------



## KmH (Sep 29, 2010)

suzette said:


> My only problem with the Cannon is that I have 3 nice Nikon Lens and have read they won't fit on the Cannon.
> 
> Please any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Canon only has one, N.

Each camera make has a unique mount design. So Canon lenses will not mount directly on Nikon, Pentax, Fuji or other cameras, without an adaptor.

An adaptor then changes the back of the lens to image sensor distance and may not accommodate all the electronic connections between camera and lens.

Currently Canon cameras have 2 different mounts: the EF mount and the EF-S mount. That means Canon has 2 classes of camera too. The entry-level Canon cameras can mount both EF and EF-S lenses. The more expensive Canon cameras will only work with EF mount lenses. The EF-S lenses will mount on those cameras, but they block the movement of the viewfinder mirror. Canon has used the EF mount since 1987.

Nikon camera's have used the F-mount since 1959. Any Nikon lens made today will mount and function on any Nikon DSLR made today. However, Nikon still has a few older design lenses that will only manual focus on their entry-level cameras, though they also have equivelent newer (and generally less expensive) design lenses that will auto focus on those same entry level cameras


----------



## inTempus (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm with Derrel, get the Nikon and your problem is solved.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Sep 29, 2010)

suzette said:


> I *mainly take wildlife action shots*, some stills, plus horse shows and soccer.   I have been using Nikon D40 with telephoto nikon Lens.
> 
> I am debating between waiting on the Nikon D7000 or purchase a Canon EOS 7D.  My only problem with the Cannon is that I have 3 nice Nikon  Lens and have read they won't fit on the Cannon.
> 
> Please any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Although the 7D is arguably better, the D7000 is still a comparable camera and in no way is it a bad choice if you go with it. I say stay with Nikon as you already have a few lenses for it. You wont be unset with that decision. The 7D is indeed an excellent camera, but now you have to buy new lenses.

Which lenses do you have?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 29, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> The 7D is definately better, but if you already have Nikon lenses and are familiar with their layouts and handling, there's really no reason to switch.  Get the D7000 and enjoy it for the very nice camera that it is.



And you know the 7D is "definately better" (SIC) because...it's on the market now and the Nikon D7000 is not on the market yet. Right??? Or is your statement just based on undying, fanatical loyalty to the Great EOS 7D? Too,too funny!@!@


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Sep 29, 2010)

suzette said:


> Also, the clerk at the store said the Canon might be a little difficult for me to use.



I actually work in a camera store but the camera I use at home is a Nikon D90 and a D60 before that.  Whenever I'm showing customers Canons, I have an extremely hard time navigating through the Canon to set everything.  I don't know where everything is and I'm not used to the layout of the buttons.  Go to a store and try them!  See if you like the feel of the Canon and the placement of the buttons.  I personally don't because I get extremely confused not because Canon is hard to use, but because I'm 100% used to Nikon.

I think Canon may come out with a newer 7D pretty soon because the rest of their line up has just been renewed.  Maybe wait a bit and then get it?


----------



## cfusionpm (Sep 29, 2010)

Derrel said:


> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> > The 7D is definately better, but if you already have Nikon lenses and are familiar with their layouts and handling, there's really no reason to switch. Get the D7000 and enjoy it for the very nice camera that it is.
> ...


Do you believe the D7000 is a better camera than the 7D? If so, why do you believe this?  I feel it's a pretty safe statement to make given the its specs and early hands-on articles.  Besides, isn't it supposed to be below the 7D anyway?  In a lower class bracket?  At least thats what everyone says when people try to compare it to the 7D....


----------



## cfusionpm (Sep 29, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> suzette said:
> 
> 
> > Also, the clerk at the store said the Canon might be a little difficult for me to use.
> ...


Vice versa, I absolutely hate using my friend's Nikon.  I find the menus very unintuitive and exterior button placement awkward.  All depends on whatever you learned first. :thumbup:


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 30, 2010)

I still get confused using any camera with menus...  LONG LIVE MANUAL FILM CAMERAS!!!!!  (as always take my opinion with a 25lb bag of salt and a whimsical picture of a monkey...).


----------



## Whootsinator (Sep 30, 2010)

If you have Nikon glass I wouldn't even bother thinking about switching. Just doesn't make sense. You'll always be playing brand tag. Invest in a brand... You've chosen Nikon.

The D7000 is an excellent camera, one that I believe matches or slightly surpasses the D300s. If it had a full magnesium body I'd say it definitely surpasses it. If you're not too worried about cash, and are pretty comfortable financially, I'd say buy that D7000 and start putting away what you can for a D400.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2010)

How about getting the EOS 7D Studio Version, announced on August 18,2010?

from Endgadget: "Loaning out your precious DSLR to a friend who doesn't know shutter from aperture? Got a classroom full of trainee photographers whose lesson requires they be set to a particular mode? Canon's hoping you'll drop an extra $129 on a version of the critically-acclaimed EOS 7D that lets you control how your lackeys fire off shots. The $1,829 EOS 7D Studio Version adds four tiers of password-protected locking controls, plus an optional barcode and data transfer kit (to organize and commit large photo sessions to databases) using a custom version of the company's WFT-E5A wireless transmitter for just $770 more. We can't say we know anyone who'd use these features, but hey -- if enough corporations spring for the advanced model, perhaps the original will drop in price."

Canon's EOS 7D 'Studio Version' features parental controls, barcode mode -- Engadget


----------



## Buckster (Oct 1, 2010)

Both companies make great gear.  Since you're already invested in Nikon, I'd advise sticking with it.


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 1, 2010)

Buckster said:


> Both companies make great gear. Since you're already invested in Nikon, I'd advise sticking with it.


 
+1

/ENDTHREAD


----------



## aadhils (Oct 1, 2010)

If you can afford a 7D why not get a Nikon D300 instead of a D7000?


----------

